# Roscoe



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Here she is with her first chicken leg quarter.


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Roscoe got new clothes today...and a new tag a week or so ago... figured I'd share some pics. Brown Dog is her nickname...not solely her description.


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's the other side of her collar... I had to edit out the phone number...but y'all get the idea. lol


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Love that collar and tag!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful dog! Love the collar!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is a lovely collar. Honestly, I'm not overly fond of alot of the collars that tend to distract from the dog, but I like that one. And she is a beauty - if you hadn't edited the number you might have gotten some interesting phone calls!


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Heheheh I might have! 

Thanks y'all! She's a blast. <3


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

love the collar and tag...and i must say she has beautiful hair....i mean, fur.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

tasty dinner


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

HAHAHAHAAH! Brown dog


----------

